# Kopete und seine Macken

## musv

Bedingt durch die letzten Diskussionen und Lobpreisungen von Kopete dachte ich mir mal, daß ich das Teil auch mal ausprobieren könnte. Bisher hab ich immer Sim und aMSN verwendet. 

Gründe für Kopete:

Ich kann ICQ und MSN mit Webcam-Support in einem Client laufen lassen.

Es paßt sich besser an die Oberfläche an (Sim sieht irgendwie verstaubt aus).

aMSN basiert auf TK/TCL, und das sieht Scheiße aus und braucht ewig zum Laden.

Macken von Kopete:

Webcam: Ich hab 'ne TV-Karte. An die hab ich meine Digicam angeschlossen und nutze die damit als Webcam. Funktioniert unter aMSN problemloser als ich das jemals erwartet hätte. Unter Kopete krieg ich nur ein zerwürfeltes Schwarz-Weiß-Bild. Erst wenn ich mal kurz tvtime starte und wieder beende, hab ich bei Kopete ein ordentliches Bild. 

Webcam die 2.: Wenn ich auf Senden Webcam  oder auf Ask to receive Webcam geh, kann weder mein Gegenüber noch ich die Webcam öffnen. Keine Ahnung, warum. Aber ich hab's bisher nicht hinbekommen einen Webcamverbindung (MSN) über Kopete herzustellen.

Wie krieg ich diese dämlichen blauen Köpfe links neben den Nicks weg? Die zeigen auch nichts anderes an als die ICQ-Symbole rechts neben dem Nick. Und die hätte ich dann doch gerne wieder links, so wie sich das gehört. Geht das irgendwie?

Ich hab mal irgendwo auf einem Screenshot gesehen, daß man die Nicks, die sowohl ICQ als auch MSN haben, gruppieren kann. D.h. da sieht man nur einen Nick, aber dafür mit 2 Symbolen. Das hab ich irgendwie noch nicht hinbekommen.

Ich kann zwar im Chat-Window die Schriftart und -größe ändern von dem Text, den ich eingeb, allerdings nicht von dem Fenster, wo die gesendeten und empfangenen Nachrichten drinstehen. Geht das irgendwie?

Bei Sim gab es eine OSD-Benachrichtigung: "Nachricht von $Nick". Hab's zwar hinbekommen, den OSD-Dialog zu aktivieren, aber da kann ich mir nicht den Nick einfach so ausgeben lassen. %s zeigt die ganze Nachricht inklusive HTML-Tags an. Unschön.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme, oder besser Lösungen dafür? Ich würde ja gerne endgültig zu Kopete wechseln, aber bisher funktionieren SIM und aMSN noch ein ganzes Stück reibungsloser.

----------

## hurra

Die Sache mit den 2 Protokollen für ein User nennt sich Meta-Kontakt. Also einfach rechtsklick auf ein Protokollsymbol neben dem Nick machen und dann Change Metacontact auswählen  :Smile: 

----------

## Pegasus87

Wenn du über MSN die Webcam benutzen möchtest, brauchst du evtl. das Netmmeeting Modul. Unter Einstellungen im Kopetehauptfenster kannst du die Module konfigurieren. Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, ob man das dafür braucht aber ein Versuch wäres wert...

----------

## musv

Ok, das mit den Metakontakten hab ich gebacken bekommen. Hab auch rausgekriegt, daß ich über die USE-Flags die Plugins installieren kann.

Allerdings ist Netmeeting nicht wirklich das, was ich will. Wollte eigentlich keine weiteren externen Programme für die Webcam mit einbinden. Und noch dazu bietet er mir als Programme an:

- Ekiga (für VoIP nutz ich Skype)

- Konference

Zweiteres konnte ich weder im Portage noch über Google finden. Scheint so, als existiere das überhaupt nicht.

Hab mich durch diverse Foren gewälzt. Scheint so, als ob der Webcam-Support bei Kopete noch ziemlich in den Kinderschuhen steckt. Werd Kopete wohl erstmal bissel ruhen lassen bis die Webcam richtig funktioniert.

----------

## xraver

Ein von mir beobachtes Problem zwischen psi und Kopete;

GPG-Verschlüsselung funktioniert zwar aber kopete zerhackt die Nachrichten so das psi nicht erkennt das es eine Verschlüsselte Nachricht ist und zeigt sie so an. Im verschüsselten Text steht "$Benutzer sagt:" in meheren Zeilen. Eine Option zum Abschalten hab ich unter Kopete nicht gefunden.

----------

## LinuxTom

Gibt es ein Problem mit dem Zugang zu MSN? Manche kommen rein, manche nicht. Bei mir gerade nicht. Probiere es allerdings auch das erste Mal mit MSN aus (unter Windows funktioniert es).

----------

## schachti

Einmal reicht doch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-380232-start-25.html#5004290.

----------

